# Who has this Cage ?



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Any one have this cage, and if so how is it working out, any problems etc. I have 2 that look like this that i bought from Florida a few years ago and we love it. This one looks like it so just curious...be happy.
http://www.featherfarm.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=40


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nope- I don't have it. It looks nice though.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

A few people have it, they should see this post. I don't have it but I want it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think a couple people hear have it. It looks like a nice cage.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't, but it looks great. I'm sure your birds will really like it if you get it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's a super popular cage, i have two similar myself.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

it looks really good but i don't have it either.


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

I dont have it but I sure do want it.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I LOVE that cage, but don't have one. I am probably going to upgrade Willow's cage soon and that one is on the list.


----------



## Many Feathers (Dec 30, 2007)

If you're referring to this cage you will love it. I have four, some with two doors and one with one large door. If you're a breeder you'll like the nest box doors also.

$109.99 including shipping is a GREAT buy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I wish places like that would ship to Canada for free too


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I have 2 cages that look just like that myself. I love them theregreat...be happy.




Many Feathers said:


> If you're referring to this cage you will love it. I have four, some with two doors and one with one large door. If you're a breeder you'll like the nest box doors also.
> 
> $109.99 including shipping is a GREAT buy!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

I have it, its not in use at the moment but eagely waiting to be filled hehe. They are a great cage.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I wish places like that would ship to Canada for free too


me to


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I wish places like that would ship to Canada for free too


Me three!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever come across a good cage site in Canada? Just wondering I think Spikes cage is good though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not sure how good they are but I have read some good things on the internet they have reasonable prices there in Scarborough.
www.elite-pets.com


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I am not sure how good they are but I have read some good things on the internet they have reasonable prices there in Scarborough.
> www.elite-pets.com


Thanks looks like they have some nice cages  It is so hard to find things in Canada sometimes :wacko:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Thanks looks like they have some nice cages  It is so hard to find things in Canada sometimes :wacko:


Jaime I will let you know how good they are, I did what I said I would never do I ordered one online Friday its suppose to come tomorrow will see if it gets here in one piece I couldn't resist the prices I can't find anything like them in the pet stores around here they cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Jaime I will let you know how good they are, I did what I said I would never do I ordered one online Friday its suppose to come tomorrow will see if it gets here in one piece I couldn't resist the prices I can't find anything like them in the pet stores around here they cost an arm and a leg.


Did you order from them, The black flight cage. I hate the cage myself. Its horrible. Someone i knows got one from them and all i can say is any little scratch will show and i think the quality is horrible


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Jaime I will let you know how good they are, I did what I said I would never do I ordered one online Friday its suppose to come tomorrow will see if it gets here in one piece I couldn't resist the prices I can't find anything like them in the pet stores around here they cost an arm and a leg.


I can understand why you ordered online. I have seen cages around here that look like that but smaller for way more money. I hope it works out for you, let me know how it goes. Which one did you order?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Did you order from them, The black flight cage. I hate the cage myself. Its horrible. Someone i knows got one from them and all i can say is any little scratch will show and i think the quality is horrible


I got the one that is like Bea's, I guess I will have to see when it gets here what its like I checked them out before I ordered I did alot of research and have talked to a few people who bought from them and they had nothing but good things to say thats why I ordered from them hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's powder coated, so i can't see how it will be a problem.  I have two black cages like that (but not powder coated) and they're just brilliant.


----------

